# Cercavo Amando...



## Ilare (Giovedì alle 19:05)

Due giorni orsono ho abbandonato per la seconda volta facebook, divenuto inutile dal momento che Google mi permette ugualmente di accedere ai siti.
 Però ogni tanto mi manca il poter fare quattro chiacchiere con persone diverse e quindi ho deciso di ritornare sul mio vecchio forum, dove ho scritto per tre anni dal 2012 al 2015 con il nick Ilare 2012 ma con mia grande sorpresa non l'ho più ritrovato.
Quel forum si chiamava Amando.
Qualcuno sa per caso dirmi se l'hanno chiuso e perchè l'hanno chiuso?


----------



## perplesso (Giovedì alle 20:15)

@Koala spiegagliela te


----------



## Pincopallino (Giovedì alle 20:29)

Ilare ha detto:


> Due giorni orsono ho abbandonato per la seconda volta facebook, divenuto inutile dal momento che Google mi permette ugualmente di accedere ai siti.
> Però ogni tanto mi manca il poter fare quattro chiacchiere con persone diverse e quindi ho deciso di ritornare sul mio vecchio forum, dove ho scritto per tre anni dal 2012 al 2015 con il nick Ilare 2012 ma con mia grande sorpresa non l'ho più ritrovato.
> Quel forum si chiamava Amando.
> Qualcuno sa per caso dirmi se l'hanno chiuso e perchè l'hanno chiuso?


Costi insostenibili.
Mancata redditività.


----------



## omicron (Giovedì alle 20:30)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Costi insostenibili.
> Mancata redditività.


Loro non hanno @perplesso gaucci che paga


----------



## Ilare (Giovedì alle 20:39)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Costi insostenibili.
> Mancata redditività.


Ma allora avrebbero chiuso anche il sito: era il forum che teneva in piedi il sito e non viceversa.


----------



## Etta (Giovedì alle 20:39)

Ilare ha detto:


> Due giorni orsono ho abbandonato per la seconda volta facebook, divenuto inutile dal momento che Google mi permette ugualmente di accedere ai siti.
> Però ogni tanto mi manca il poter fare quattro chiacchiere con persone diverse e quindi ho deciso di ritornare sul mio vecchio forum, dove ho scritto per tre anni dal 2012 al 2015 con il nick Ilare 2012 ma con mia grande sorpresa non l'ho più ritrovato.
> Quel forum si chiamava Amando.
> Qualcuno sa per caso dirmi se l'hanno chiuso e perchè l'hanno chiuso?


Perché avevano bannato la sottoscritta e quindi si erano accorti che non aveva più senso continuare senza di me.


----------



## Pincopallino (Giovedì alle 20:40)

omicron ha detto:


> Loro non hanno @perplesso gaucci che paga


Amando vive sulla pubblicità.
E’ una piattaforma enorme, con dipendenti che ci lavorano.
Per un po’ anche un mio ex datore di lavoro faceva pubblicità li, ma i click andavano via via diminuendo anche perché di piattaforme di gossip ce ne sono tantissime ma soprattutto soffrono la concorrenza dei social quali FB, IG, TW, ecc.
I forum tematici, tutti, sono in sofferenza.
Io sono amministratore di un forum a tema la cui proprietà vende anche una rivista cartacea e on line.
Sul forum c’è un bassissimo turnover di nuovi utenti perché preferiscono le pagine dedicate di Fb.
Il forum vince sui gruppi di FB perché se fai una domanda, le risposte restano lì per anni e sono di facile consultazione.
Il mio è un forum molto tecnico, le domande e le risposte lo sono altrettanto, quindi le soluzioni restano lì visibili e fruibili a tutti.
Su un gruppo di FB se fai una domanda oggi, già domani e‘ di difficile reperibilità.
Questa l’unica vera ragione per cui alcuni forum tematici stanno resistendo.
Amando poneva Argomenti troppo generici, per fare due chiacchiere basta  Anche altro.
Questo è più piccolo, forse più intimo e questa è la forza che lo mantiene.

Alcuni utenti di amando hanno creato su forum free un forum ma l’indicizzazione è ancora troppo complicata e si fa fatica a trovarlo. Vediamo col tempo se riescono a migliorare le cose.


----------



## Pincopallino (Giovedì alle 20:43)

Ilare ha detto:


> Ma allora avrebbero chiuso anche il sito: era il forum che teneva in piedi il sito e non viceversa.


Non devi contestare me.
Io ti racconto quello che è stato raccontato a me non dai moderatori ma da uno dei proprietari della piattaforma. 
Poi se ti piace bene, se non ti piace…pazienza.


----------



## omicron (Giovedì alle 20:46)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Amando vive sulla pubblicità.
> E’ una piattaforma enorme, con dipendenti che ci lavorano.
> Per un po’ anche un mio ex datore di lavoro faceva pubblicità li, ma i click andavano via via diminuendo anche perché di piattaforme di gossip ce ne sono tantissime ma soprattutto soffrono la concorrenza dei social quali FB, IG, TW, ecc.
> I forum tematici, tutti, sono in sofferenza.
> ...


Scherzavo


----------



## Koala (Giovedì alle 20:48)

Qui si sta bene ugualmente


----------



## Ilare (Giovedì alle 20:50)

Scusa, non avevo letto la tua risposta, molto esaustiva invero, che stava sopra.
" Su un gruppo di FB se fai una domanda oggi, già domani e‘ di difficile reperibilità " verissimo, è per questo che facebook dopo un po' diventa ihutile. Grazie per la risposta.


----------



## perplesso (Giovedì alle 20:51)

ok, ora che abbiamo risolto il dilemma, prima di andare in branda sappiate che chiudo la discussione.   ho lasciato aperta questa giusto per cortesia verso Ilare, ma detto questo, voglio ribadire ANCORA che di questioni relative ad altri fora o social potete parlarne in privato.   grazie


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Giovedì alle 20:51)

Koala ha detto:


> Qui si sta bene ugualmente


Secondo me anche meglio


----------



## Koala (Giovedì alle 21:34)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Secondo me anche meglio


 il capo apprezzerà


----------



## omicron (Giovedì alle 21:46)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok, ora che abbiamo risolto il dilemma, prima di andare in branda sappiate che chiudo la discussione.   ho lasciato aperta questa giusto per cortesia verso Ilare, ma detto questo, voglio ribadire ANCORA che di questioni relative ad altri fora o social potete parlarne in privato.   grazie


Il nostro nuovo amico
Presumo non lo sapesse


----------



## perplesso (Giovedì alle 21:48)

sei intuitiva


----------



## Marjanna (Giovedì alle 21:51)

omicron ha detto:


> Il nostro nuovo amico
> Presumo non lo sapesse


Ma sto amando era un forum di tradimenti o no?
Io a dire il vero non ho capito perchè sia automatico chiedere qui.




perplesso ha detto:


> sei intuitiva


Fate Sandra e Raimondo? Vi leggo


----------



## omicron (Giovedì alle 23:11)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma sto amando era un forum di tradimenti o no?
> Io a dire il vero non ho capito perchè sia automatico chiedere qui.
> 
> 
> ...


Di amando non so nulla

non faccio niente se non mi compra la macchina


----------



## Ilare (Giovedì alle 23:18)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma sto amando era un forum di tradimenti o no?
> Io a dire il vero non ho capito perchè sia automatico chiedere qui.


Non hai capito perchè non c'era nulla da capire e nemmeno nessun automatismo.


----------



## Marjanna (Giovedì alle 23:32)

Ilare ha detto:


> Non hai capito perchè non c'era nulla da capire e nemmeno nessun automatismo.


Sono due forum distinti.
Io non ho mai scritto su amando. Se questo forum chiudesse improvvisamente non andrei a chiedere su un altro forum (che neppure conosco) perchè ha chiuso questo. Non mi verrebbe.
Non sei il primo utente che arriva da amando e leggendo effettivamente non è la prima volta che colgo stranezze (per me ovviamente) nel modo di comunicare, anche tra stessi utenti. Che pare molto amichevole, salvo poi capire che neppure loro tra loro hanno capito chi fossero nell’altro forum.
Come ci fosse una forte identità virtuale, senza identità. Era solo una curiosità


----------



## Ilare (Giovedì alle 23:49)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Era solo una curiosità


Proviamo a soddisfarla allora la tua curiosità.
La mia era una domanda che non ho fatto solo qui ma anche in altri forum che avevano un'analogia con quello scomparso. 
Mi hanno cortesemente risposto tutti, Pinko in questo forum e qualche admin negli altri e nessuno, a parte te, mi ha chiesto perchè lo chiedessi proprio lì.


----------



## perplesso (Ieri alle 00:00)

vabbeh, mistero risolto.  la chiudiamo qui


----------

